# MAXX by Alec Bradley Curve Cigar Review - was I lucky - or just plain stupid?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got this cigar as part of a Mike's Sampler grouping, and the previous reviews I read left me with low expectations. I wound up pleasantly surpri...

Read the full review here: MAXX by Alec Bradley Curve Cigar Review - was I lucky - or just plain stupid?


----------

